# TW CADPAT  "Sniper" Rig.



## Skullboy (7 Oct 2004)

I just finished this CADPAT Rifle up for a customer. ;D


















 With matching spotting scope stand.





 Enjoy!!!!!! 

   SKBY.


----------



## scm77 (7 Oct 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## pappy (7 Oct 2004)

thats a purdy rifle Skullboy...

When do you have time to do one of mine?   ;D


----------



## Pte.Traynor 9 RCAC (23 Aug 2006)

nice work


----------



## Quag (23 Aug 2006)

Just curious, how did you do it?

Are they stickers or is it paint?

If it gives away your tricks of the trade, please disregard my confronting self ;D.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Aug 2006)

Good work there C\Cpl, on opening a thread that's been dead for two years. :boring:

For everyone's info, Skullboy hasn't been active, or looked at this forum, for over a year. Due to family commitments, he is no longer in the business of painting rifles.


----------



## Brayden (2 Jan 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew anyone or how to do the paint scheme in cadpat like this


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (2 Jan 2007)

you cut out stencil of masking tape and apply them one layer at a time 
first you lay on a base coat 
2) then you apply your first layer of stencils covering up part of the base coat,
then you apply a different colour paint 
lay on more stencils
apply another layer of paint 
ect till you have all the colours and pattern you want, then remove the stencils
there are also digital cam hairdrier style gun wraps now that you apply like you put plastic on windows,

theres a excellent link on Canadiangunnutz.com on how to do this, skullboy used to do this as a bussiness but no longer does.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jan 2007)

Brayden said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone knew anyone or how to do the paint scheme in cadpat like this



Make your own stencils here: http://tacticalcamo.com/MARPAT/digi.php


----------



## old man neri (2 Jan 2007)

We once covered a C7 with those little neck cover things that come tucked in your bush hat. I think we were bored that ex.

Link to pic cause I can't seem to post the pic directly


----------



## Lerch (2 Jan 2007)

Damn, now a paintjob like that would take a couple days. All those little templates to cut and apply...


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jan 2007)

Lerch said:
			
		

> Damn, now a paintjob like that would take a couple days. All those little templates to cut and apply...





A lot of work and a fairly decent job.


----------



## Brayden (3 Jan 2007)

thanks everyone for the posting of the information on how to do this 
if any knows anyone that is willing to do to my SR-25 full metal Airsoft gun i will pay them


----------



## Lerch (3 Jan 2007)

I'd be willing to.
I just need to get the right colors before I would though.


----------



## LordOsborne (3 Jan 2007)

this article from Military Morons goes into great detail on "digital" paint jobs. Pretty neat read.

http://www.militarymorons.com/weapons/ar.misc.html


----------



## westie048 (13 Jan 2007)

That is some great work. Must have been hard work to do it.  







 :skull:


----------



## Kilroy (3 Feb 2008)

What rifle, I don't see a rifle??   ;D

Damn fine work dude. Now I know who to see to paint my Hummer 1 I am going to buy when I win the lottery.  Wouldn't that look cool, an original Hummer painted in Cadpat??  or am I just wierd? :clown:


----------

